# 1 Samuel 2:25



## HeIsMyRighteousness (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I am new to the forum and I am enjoying it. The more I read God's Word the more I see His wonderful control over all things and I always want to be aware of putting my own ideas into the text. This verse has just stuck with me because I believe is shows how in control God is. I wanted to see what you guys understand it to be saying. I think it to be very clear that God desired to kill Eli's sons therefore He caused them not to listen to him. But is it actually saying that it was because of God that they did not listen (as well as themselves not listening). Thanks guys!


25 "If one man sins against another, God will mediate for him; but if a man sins against the LORD, who can intercede for him?" But they would not listen to the voice of their father, for the LORD desired to put them to death.


----------



## Jack K (Dec 18, 2009)

First, thanks for the topic, Paul. I like discussing tricky passages, especially OT narratives. So I'll take a crack at it.

I'm thinking this is one of those cases where someone has hardened their heart to God and, as part of his judgment, he hardens them still further. Romans 1 speaks of this: "Therefore God gave them up in the lust of their hearts.... And since they did not see fit to acknowledge God, God gave them up to a debased mind...."

This is one side of what's happening. Eli's sons are getting what they deserve, what their hearts wanted all along, just as all who reject God will get at the final judgment. So God is being righteous and fair.

The other side of what's happening is that God hardens some people and decrees their destruction for the sake of his glory. Romans 9 this time: "What if God, desiring to show his wrath and to make known his power, has endured with much patience vessels of wrath prepared for destruction, in order to make known the riches of the glory for vessels of mercy?"

So on that side of things the account of Eli's sons demonstrates God's determination to rescue his people from wicked men and provide a faithful priest instead. Later in 1 Samuel 2: "I will raise up for myself a faithful priest, who shall do according to what is in my heart and in my mind." This foreshadows Jesus. The destruction of Eli's sons is part of God's redemption of his people. As you said, what great control God has over all things!

For us, there is great comfort in these two ideas coming together. We see that God controls all things, even the hearts of men, for his glory and the good of his people. And we also see, at the same time, that everything God does is fair and righteous even if we can't understand what makes it fair. What a great God!


----------



## HeIsMyRighteousness (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks Jack for your reply. Yeah, I tend to emphasize God's hardening of hearts so much over a man hardening his own heart. It is biblical that men harden their hearts but out of wanting to make the point of Gods sovereignty I seem to neglect the accountability of man. Yes, God is great!


----------

